# Coming of Cerazette



## lucyloo-lancs (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi,

I stopped the Cerazette pill 9 days ago. I've read it can take a long time for your body to get back to ovulating normally etc but just wanted to ask opinions.

So when I have previously missed a pill (not often) or taken it late, i've generally had a bleed. However I've not been expecting to have one (or at least not a period) but have definately noticed over the past 3 days that i'm gettting uncomfortable cramping. Yesterday I felt I probably need to wear a panty liner just in case but though cramps seem to be getting worse (though bearable) i'm not bleeding. My boobs today feel tender

Is this normal? And is it a sign of my body doing what its supposed to do?

FYI - I'm single, looking to TTC in a few months donor IUI (if my body does what its supposed to ovulation wise!)


----------

